# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Tobi me ne čini sretnom:(

## Luna Rocco

Dakle, naša predivna, prekrasna, divna i predivna i skuuuupa sjedalica Tobi zamjerila nam se na samom početku....

Sjedalica savršeno sjeda u sic, kao da je prikovana, s tim dijelom nemamo problema, ali:

1. remenje je KOMA - užasno čvrsto i kruto, urezuje mu se između nogu kad ga stegnem, a i onaj indikator koji pozeleni kad je, kao fol, dosta čvrsto svezano, pozeleni dok još mogu provući 3-4 prsta. Nikako da fino pritegnem te remenčiće tako da ide samo jedan prst, odnosno, kad to napravim, Kaleb se rasplače (jako ga steže). U staroj sjedalici nije bilo frke oko toga.

2. Kad je svezan i drži glavu ravno, iza glave (između glave i naslona) ima mjesta taman za staviti npr. jastučić. Smijem li to napraviti? Totalni mi je to šok, jer je u staroj sjedalici glava uvijek bila lijepo naslonjena, a sad glavinja...Ne kužim zašto ne želi (ne može) fino prianjati uz naslon.

Pomozite, što da radim...? Baš sam žalosna i imam osjećaj da mi više nije dobro zaštićen.   :Sad:

----------


## Karin

Točno znam što pričaš. I nama je ISTO tako. Bili smo na pregledu sjedalica gdje su nam podesili visinu remenčića (bili su prenisko, pa je M čak mogao ruku izvući van!!!) i rekli da stežemo kolko ide (a ne samo dok se pojavi zeleno). No ni sad nismo prezadovoljni. Stežemo remene maksimalno ali opet nije to to. Više od jednog prsta stane koliko god stegnuli. No ova sjedalica ima drugačije pojaseve pa se duboko nadam da je Marko ispravno vezan.
U svakom slučaju i ja sam se (nakon dugog proučavanja) odlučila za ovu meni prelijepu sjedalicu, no sad također dvojim da li vrijedi te love. I da li je baš najsigurnija kako kažu testovi. :?

----------


## Deaedi

> Dakle, naša predivna, prekrasna, divna i predivna i skuuuupa sjedalica Tobi zamjerila nam se na samom početku....
> 
> Sjedalica savršeno sjeda u sic, kao da je prikovana, s tim dijelom nemamo problema, ali:
> 
> 1. remenje je KOMA - užasno čvrsto i kruto, urezuje mu se između nogu kad ga stegnem, a i onaj indikator koji pozeleni kad je, kao fol, dosta čvrsto svezano, pozeleni dok još mogu provući 3-4 prsta.


Samo da komentiram: mi smo skoro kupili Tobi, no upravo radi ova 2 razloga: urezivanje remena i indikatora koji mi se ucinio nepouzdan smo odustali i kupili Priorx Xp. Zao mi je sto si nezadovoljna. No, meni je ta sjedalica bila nekako "sumnjiva" otprve.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma, ja sam površna kokoš. Ok, ima super ocjene na crash testovima, ali Romericu sam eliminirala prvenstveno zato što mi je bila ružna.  :Rolling Eyes:  A ova mi je predivna  :Rolling Eyes:  Toliko o kriterijima.

----------


## Deaedi

Ma mi smo imali Romer, i zamisli jedan remen se stalno labavi u voznji. Bila i na servisu i opet nisu popravili. Tako da smo je donirali Rodi za edukaciju, a mi kupili Maxi Cosi Priori xp (kakvu smo vec imali, jer imamo 2 auta) i sa obje smo prezadovoljni.

Da li je mozes zamijeniti? Kazes da se ne moze dobro stegnuti?

----------


## Lu

a koliko je to novcica?

----------


## Mamasita

luna nemam rjesenje za tvoj problem, ali hvala ti na topicu....
mi se bas dvoumimo izmedju tobice i romerice, i mm upravo danas kaze kako mu se vise svidja tobi. :/ 
sada cemo u svakom slucaju doooobro isprobati svaku prije nego kupimo.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> a koliko je to novcica?


1700 kuna, a nema ni Isofix. :shock: 

Evo je, točno ovakva:
http://www.bobosklep.pl/images/tobi_...reflection.jpg

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Da li je mozes zamijeniti? Kazes da se ne moze dobro stegnuti?


Ma može se stegnuti, jedino što indikator javlja da je dosta puno ranije nego što bi trebalo. No, kad stegnem koliko treba urezuje mu se donji dio kod kopče u (debele  :Embarassed:  ) nožice, jer je uuuuužasno krut. :/

----------


## pituljica

Lunna, ja sam jucer kupila Tobija - dvoumila se izmedu Priori i Tobija. I odlucila se za Tobija zbog predivne kombinacije maslinasto-zuto-svijetlozelene boje...
Muz dosao s puta i ugleda Tobija usred dnevne sobe, klinci ga koriste za gledanje TV-a, i zamalo izbacio i Tobija i mene kad je cuo cijenu...
I sad se hocu pozderat iz istog razloga. Stavim mrveka unutra, stegnem do zelenog a oni superkruti remeni strse valjda 3 cm ispred njegovih ramena.
Onda posteno zategnem da jedva stane prst i on vice da ga boli izmedu nogica (a mrsavi je mrsavko).
Razmisljam da skinem one stitnike s ramena, ne znam da li bi to utjecalo na sigurnost i da li bi mu bilo ugodnije.
Ili da probam zamijeniti za Priori (dezeni su bili koma u Baby Media Shopu), pise da mijenjaju u roku 7 dana ... I razliku od 500 kuna onda tamo potrosim na nesto sto mi ne treba...

Ima jos netko iskustva s tobijem, mozda pozitivna?

----------


## Luna Rocco

pituljica, pa mali ti ima 2,5 godine...Nije li Tobi do 18 kg? :?

----------


## pituljica

Ooo, imamo mi jos puno se voziti do 18 kila. Jaaako smo se trudili natuci ovih 12 kila koliko sada ima, i ako nastavi tempom od 2 kg godisnje to ti je jos 3 godine u do najvece sjedalice.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ooo, imamo mi jos puno se voziti do 18 kila. Jaaako smo se trudili natuci ovih 12 kila koliko sada ima, i ako nastavi tempom od 2 kg godisnje to ti je jos 3 godine u do najvece sjedalice.


Ahaaaaaaaaa, zaboravila sam da nisu sva djeca sumo.  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> Ooo, imamo mi jos puno se voziti do 18 kila. Jaaako smo se trudili natuci ovih 12 kila koliko sada ima, i ako nastavi tempom od 2 kg godisnje to ti je jos 3 godine u do najvece sjedalice.


Ali onda mu nadimak buncek bas ne odgovara  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> Lu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a koliko je to novcica?
> 
> 
> 1700 kuna, a nema ni Isofix. :shock:


Nazalost, nista previse cudna cijena, jer toliko je otprilike bio i nas Romer King kad smo ga kupovali.

Ja kinga ne bi mijenjala za nista.  Romer je stvarno predobar.

----------


## ms. ivy

> a mi kupili Maxi Cosi Priori xp (kakvu smo vec imali, jer imamo 2 auta) i sa obje smo prezadovoljni.


i mi smo prezadovoljni s prioricom. vidim je u barem pola auta koji imaju sjedalice 9-18, izgleda s razlogom - lako se montira, lako se reguliraju remenčići, mogu se dobro pritegnuti, udobna je - a i lijepa. ni cijena nije nešto strašno.

(u dedinom autu imamo bebe confort 9-36 koja je koštala isto toliko - i vidim razliku u lakoći korištenja i kvaliteti).

----------


## Maruška

> i mi smo prezadovoljni s prioricom. vidim je u barem pola auta koji imaju sjedalice 9-18, izgleda s razlogom - lako se montira, lako se reguliraju remenčići, mogu se dobro pritegnuti, udobna je - a i lijepa. ni cijena nije nešto strašno.
> 
> (u dedinom autu imamo bebe confort 9-36 koja je koštala isto toliko - i vidim razliku u lakoći korištenja i kvaliteti).


Identična kombinacija sjedalica i kod nas.
A i dojmovi također.

----------


## abonjeko

> Ma, ja sam površna kokoš. Ok, ima super ocjene na crash testovima, ali Romericu sam eliminirala prvenstveno zato što mi je bila ružna.  A ova mi je predivna  Toliko o kriterijima.


o desava se to i nama... :?  :/ 

nego, sto je s bebe confort Iseos TT sjedalicama od 0-18 kg???kakve su???

da sam je vidjela prije sigurno bih njoj dala prednost pred bebe confort creatis 0-13 kg koju sam kupila!!!!

----------


## Lu

znam da su ove 9-18 najskuplje ali 1700 kn bi bar trebala imat isofix. ali lijepa je   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka

mi imamo bebe confort i nama je super. još se vozi u njoj, a ima 3g i 3mj (cca 15 kila i oko metra - nešto manje)

udobna je, lijepo se zagtegne, mekano je ono ispod nogu, može se spuštati i dizati kolutom, može se širiti i sužavati..ma super je

----------


## thalia

> mi imamo bebe confort i nama je super. još se vozi u njoj, a ima 3g i 3mj (cca 15 kila i oko metra - nešto manje)
> 
> udobna je, lijepo se zagtegne, mekano je ono ispod nogu, može se spuštati i dizati kolutom, može se širiti i sužavati..ma super je


i navodno se više ne proizvodi   :Crying or Very sad:  

ja ne znam šta ću, jer je sven sa 7,5 mjeseci na knap na ona 2 prsta do kraja, a *nikako* nije za okretanje u smjeru, a kombiniranih nema.

šta da radiiiim?

----------


## martinaP

Pa koliki je Sven? Mi imamo Chiccovu AS, Andrija ima 70cm i 8700g, i još dugo će se moći u njoj voziti. Je li moguće da su tolike razlike u prostranosti AS 0-13kg različitih prozvođača, jer vidim da se još neke cure tuže da su im male AS već knap, a djeca nisu veća od mog A.?

----------


## Irchi

> Pa koliki je Sven? Mi imamo Chiccovu AS, Andrija ima 70cm i 8700g, i još dugo će se moći u njoj voziti. Je li moguće da su tolike razlike u prostranosti AS 0-13kg različitih prozvođača, jer vidim da se još neke cure tuže da su im male AS već knap, a djeca nisu veća od mog A.?


Razlike jesu stvarno velike. Mi sad imamo  8800 i 73, a sjedalica će nam još dugo biti u funkciji. Po mojoj procijeni najmanje pola godine, ako ne i više. Naša je Romer Baby-safe i već sam primjetila da je puno veća nego one drugih proizvođača iz iste grupe .
Žao mi je cure što niste zadovoljne Tobijem, ali vam puno hvala na informaciji, koja će prevagnuti da kupimo još jednog Romera (iako Tobiji jesu puuuuuno ljepši).

----------


## bubimira

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma, ja sam površna kokoš. Ok, ima super ocjene na crash testovima, ali Romericu sam eliminirala prvenstveno zato što mi je bila ružna.  A ova mi je predivna  Toliko o kriterijima.
> 
> 
> o desava se to i nama... :?  :/


ooo, ima nas još!!!

ja doduše nisam primijetila da bi vitu pojasi smetali i sputavali. ona uvijek lijepo spava u sjedalici i nije se nikad bunila.

ni kod mene zeleni indikator nema funkciju, zatežem dok vidim da je ok.

al ono što mene najviše mući je što lijevi remen nije nikad isto zategnut kao desni. kao da je malo labaviji. jel i kod vas tako?

tipa zatežem i sad desni remen dođe do pozicije na ramenu kad je ok al lijevi bi mogao još malo. a ako zatežem još onda će ju desni previše stiskat. neznam ak me kužite?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Itekako te kužimo. Kod nas je problematičan lijevi remen.

Problem s glavom nemate (rupa između glave i naslona)?

----------


## anchie76

> Žao mi je cure što niste zadovoljne Tobijem, ali vam puno hvala na informaciji, koja će prevagnuti da kupimo još jednog Romera (iako Tobiji jesu puuuuuno ljepši).


Tobi ljepsi?!?  Nema sanse  :Raspa:    Roemer King, crveno-crno-sivi, izgleda k'o za F1  8)

----------


## skviki

Da se nadovežem - ja razmišljam o kupovini priori fix.

Ona meni izgleda potpuno ista kao i tobi osim što jelte ima isofix.

Da li je ista kao i tobi po ovim manama koje nabrajate?

----------


## Tiwi

> Tobi ljepsi?!?  Nema sanse    Roemer King, crveno-crno-sivi, izgleda k'o za F1  8)


Koliko kosta Roemer King?

----------


## Irchi

> Irchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Žao mi je cure što niste zadovoljne Tobijem, ali vam puno hvala na informaciji, koja će prevagnuti da kupimo još jednog Romera (iako Tobiji jesu puuuuuno ljepši).
> 
> 
> Tobi ljepsi?!?  Nema sanse    Roemer King, crveno-crno-sivi, izgleda k'o za F1  8)


Povlačim svoju nesmotrenu izjavu   :Embarassed:  . Još jedan plus za Roemer.

----------


## kinder

ja uvijek branim Tobija, istina je da puno košta ali mi nemamo problema, indikator istina ranije pokaže da je dovoljno pritegnuto, ali ja uvijek prislonim pojaseve na ramena i tek onda pritegnem , onda je sve točno. Rupu između naslona i glave nemamo , meni se upravo sviđa što su pojasevi kruti jer se u suprotnom izvrću ,a to je tek problem ( situacija kod sjedalice starijeg djeteta  :Mad:  ).
e da, pojasevi se ne urezuju u nogice ali mi nismo bucmasti .
Naša je stara 7 mjeseci .
U stvari , ja sam baš zadovoljna   i stvarno mi nije žao novaca pogotovo kad vidim testove , bude mi još draža   :Smile:

----------


## miha

i ja imam roemera, konkretno  ovoga i pre, pre, prezadovoljna sam (a i moje je dijete sumo kategorija...). jedino se malo jače znoji po ljeti :/ ...

lako se montira i još lakše prenosi iz auta u auto, pojasevi super sjedaju i ne izvrću se, udoban za spavanje (uhvatila ga na akciji u austriji za 170€, ali sad je oko 200€)...

za koji dan vam se javim i s dojmovima britax evolve l/ll/lll jer idem po nju za drugi auto...

inače, roemer i tobi su ocijenjene jednakim ocjenama, samo ne iste godine  :Wink:  ...

----------


## skviki

Samo kao informacija: TL u Toweru  u Rijeci 

ima akciju - 20% na SVE auto stolice.

Pa još oni njihovi bodovi - ispadne super cijena.

E da - drugi TL nemaju tu akciju.

----------


## Barbi

A ja baš gledala te Tobice kako su mi ružne i odlučila se da ću sigurno Romera kupiti.   :Grin:  
Sreća pa nam neće još skoro trebati, moja leptirica će još ohoho biti u ovoj sjedalici (zapravo do rujna kad je moramo vratiti prijateljici koja će tada roditi drugu bebu).
A onda planiram kupiti Romer duo plus, on ima bolje ocjene od Kinga. I duplo je skuplji.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## summer

Oh, bummer. Mi se taman odlucili kupiti Tobija, sad cu dobro razmisliti. Druga opcija nam je Roemer. 

I bas sam prije kupnje htjela Lunu pitati je li zadovoljna. Luna, nadam se da cete nesto uspjeti rijesiti...

----------


## skviki

> Oh, bummer. Mi se taman odlucili kupiti Tobija, sad cu dobro razmisliti. Druga opcija nam je Roemer. 
> 
> I bas sam prije kupnje htjela Lunu pitati je li zadovoljna. Luna, nadam se da cete nesto uspjeti rijesiti...


Ja malo dosadna.

 Ako možeš do Rijeke,u ovoj akciji te PRIORIFIX dođe kao i Tobi, a cure 

kažu da su sa PRIORI bile zadovoljne. Pa za novčiće koje bi dala za TOBI

 dobiješ i isofix. Mislim ako te to zanima. Ako ne ignoriraj me 8)

----------


## Marna

Potpisujem anchie76 za Roemer King jer je stvarno  8) !
Naša princeza uživa u njoj! A naslijedit će je i mali princ, kojemu stolica iz kompleta Inglesina postaje malena, tijesna ...   :Grin:

----------


## aries24

ja sam htjela samo römer (king plus) i jako smo zadovoljni
koštao je 1800 kn al znala sam u što ulažem i nisam ni trepnula kad sam ih izbrojala na kasi   :Aparatic:

----------


## Nika

ljudi, nedajte se zaves luninim reakcijama, kad je ona bila s necim zadovoljna da prije toga nije nesto cendrala?!  :Rolling Eyes:  

kod tobija indikator zaista malo ranije pokaze zeleno al nikog to ne sprecava da zategne jos malo pojas.
jel nekog nesto tiska (kaleba remencici), jel mu glava imam rupu otraga...uzela bih s rezervom s obzirom tko je dao taj komentar  :Razz:  

to vam je tak subjektivno.

a najbitnije je, opet ponavljam, u cijeloj prici - *isprobajte as u vozilu prije nego ju kupite, uzmite klince sa sobom, zatezite remencice, pa odlucite*

i svakako pogledajte ocjene testiranja

----------


## Luna Rocco

:shock: Kako me popljuvala  :shock:

----------


## anchie76

> :shock: Kako me popljuvala  :shock:


  :Laughing:   Moram priznat da sam krepala od smijeha kad sam procitala   :Grin:  

 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## kinder

jao Nika   :Laughing:  

 LunaR   :Kiss:  

Za obje   :Love:

----------


## Nika

> :shock: Kako me popljuvala  :shock:


hajde, hajde   :Love:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

mi smo htjeli kupiti upravo takvu sjedalicu kao sto ima Luna i sad sam stvarno sretna sto ipak nismo
kupili smo sjedalicu od Römera koju ovdje auto klub najvise preporucava sa najboljim ocjenama

----------


## Nika

Nikako ne bih htjela da se dogodi kako je netko ovdje (na Rodi) procitao da je Tobi losa as.

Na koj nacin mi mozemo klasificirati koja as je bolja, koja gora.

Mi (savjetnici o as) se trudimo iznositi samo svoja saznanja o nacinu montaze as u vozilo. Za sve ostalo nitko od nas nije kompetentan.

Mogu samo zakljuciti da vas par nije zadovoljno sa tom sjedalicom, i to je u redu, no napominjem da ta sjedalica ima dobre ocjene od nekoliko razlicitih auto klubova te da je medju bolje ocjenjenim as.

Samo toliko, jer kako je krenulo na kraju ce ovdje nastati klan protiv te sjedalice.  :Razz:

----------


## Deaedi

> Mogu samo zakljuciti da vas par nije zadovoljno sa tom sjedalicom, i to je u redu, no napominjem da ta sjedalica ima dobre ocjene od nekoliko razlicitih auto klubova te da je medju bolje ocjenjenim as.


Mislim da se auto klubovi vise bave sigurnoscu (testovi s lutkama) nego udobnoscu (npr. tiskanje pojasa oko noge). Vidjela sam da ima ocjena i za tu kategoriju i pitam se kako to uopce ocijenjuju? Hm....
Zato su neprocijenjiva iskustva mama sa foruma  :Love:

----------


## Nika

Da, no iskustva su i jako subjektivna.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Na koj nacin mi mozemo klasificirati koja as je bolja, koja gora.
> 
> Samo toliko, jer kako je krenulo na kraju ce ovdje nastati klan protiv te sjedalice.


ma neee 
al ako vise mama napise svoje lose iskustvo(koje se svodi na jednu te istu stvar) onda cu se slozit sa njima da one barem ne preporucuju kupnju takve autosjedalice(nebitno o kojoj marki se radi) i dobro razmisliti prije nego kupim takvu istu
eto ja sam se i bez toga  sama odlucila za drugu i nakon procitanog mogu samo reci da mi je drago zbog te odluke   :Wink:

----------


## ninaXY

A meni su baš ti pojasevi super. Ne klize s ramena u stranu, nego čvrsto stoje na mjestu. I uvijek su malo odignuti, tako da ne žuljaju ramena. Naravno, zategnem maksimalno koliko ide.

----------


## ivaa

> Lunna, ja sam jucer kupila Tobija - dvoumila se izmedu Priori i Tobija. I odlucila se za Tobija zbog predivne kombinacije maslinasto-zuto-svijetlozelene boje...
> Muz dosao s puta i ugleda Tobija usred dnevne sobe, klinci ga koriste za gledanje TV-a, i zamalo izbacio i Tobija i mene kad je cuo cijenu...
> I sad se hocu pozderat iz istog razloga. Stavim mrveka unutra, stegnem do zelenog a oni superkruti remeni strse valjda 3 cm ispred njegovih ramena.
> Onda posteno zategnem da jedva stane prst i on vice da ga boli izmedu nogica (a mrsavi je mrsavko).
> Razmisljam da skinem one stitnike s ramena, ne znam da li bi to utjecalo na sigurnost i da li bi mu bilo ugodnije.
> Ili da probam zamijeniti za Priori (dezeni su bili koma u Baby Media Shopu), pise da mijenjaju u roku 7 dana ... I razliku od 500 kuna onda tamo potrosim na nesto sto mi ne treba...
> 
> Ima jos netko iskustva s tobijem, mozda pozitivna?


trk u tl zamjeniti za neku drugu...
tete su uglavnom ok i hoće zamjeniti as

----------


## iraz

e da sam ovu temu vidila pred 3 dana ne znam da li bih u petak kupila tobi as. Naime D. mi je uspio izvuć ruku ispod remena :shock: . Naravno bio je zategnut samo do zelenog indikatora i to je bilo odmah nakon montaže znači prvi put smo ga stavljali u as. Nakon toga me me MM popljuvao i rekao da neće pazit na nikakav indikator i zategnuo jače. Eto sad vidim da je bio u pravu, ali je nemam baš toliko snage za takvo zatezanje. D. je inače dosta mršav, a kad je izvukao ruku bio je nervozan i plakao pa se dosta bacao. Iako mislim da nikako ne bi smio moći izvući ruku ispod pojasa. Poslije se to više nije dogodilo al sad stalno razmišljam šta ako to ponovi opet u vožnji (izvukao je ruku dok smo stajali.) Inače meni as djeluje udobna i D. je dosta sretan u njoj za razliku od one male u kojoj je šizio. Iskreno ne znam za koju as bi ovu zamijenila jer sam se za ovu odlučivala 100 godina i drago mi je da sam naišla na ovu temu jer sam i ja nešto slično htjela napisati.

----------


## iraz

i još bih molila da mi savjetnice za as odgovore:
koliko čvrsto moraju bit zategnuti pojasevi na as tobi?
onaj indikator je ionako prekriven dok zatežem.
I da li dijete mora biti skroz naskonjeno (jer moje to najčešće nije!)

----------


## iraz

naskonjeno =naslonjeno

----------


## Karin

> Naime D. mi je uspio izvuć ruku ispod remena :shock: .


I Marko je na početku uspio par puta izvući ruku pa su nam na pregledu sjedalica otkrili da nismo dobro podesili visinu pojaseva koji idu preko ramena. Nama su naime bili prenisko. Kad smo to podesili više nije bilo problema. A što se tiče zatezanja, nama su rekli da zategnemo koliko ide. Pa tako i radimo. Evo nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla. Pozdrav

----------


## Luna Rocco

Pliz, može mi netko odgovoriti na ovo pitanje iz mog prvog posta, važno mi je?




> Kad je svezan i drži glavu ravno, iza glave (između glave i naslona) ima mjesta taman za staviti npr. jastučić. Smijem li to napraviti?


Plus, kako rješavate problem spavanja, kad dijete zaspe u sjedalici u smjeru vožnje, a glavica mu se klatari prema prsima?

----------


## miha

> Plus, kako rješavate problem spavanja, kad dijete zaspe u sjedalici u smjeru vožnje, a glavica mu se klatari prema prsima?


čuj, ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje (ja imam roemera), ali jučer sam pogledala tobi-cu kod frendice u autu i zaista sam sretna da nisam ipak nju kupila. baš za ovo što kažeš... nagib za spavanje u tobi-ju je, čini mi se, jednak nagibu za sjedenje u roemeru :shock: !

kod položaja za spavanje u roemeru rok je pod kutom od 45°, skoro pa kao u 'jajetu' i glava mu nikud ne pada...

ne znam što bih ti rekla :/ ...

----------


## Maruška

> Plus, kako rješavate problem spavanja, kad dijete zaspe u sjedalici u smjeru vožnje, a glavica mu se klatari prema prsima?


Zar ne ide Tobi u poluležeći položaj?

----------


## cherry

*Luna*, ne brini, moj kad zaspe i glava mu padne, ja izvučem sjedalicu u ležeći položaj. ako je glava još 'među koljenima' on ju sam u snu nakon nekog vremena zabaci i nasloni kako mu već paše.
isprva me to doslovce izluđivalo i na sve sam načine mu gurala glavu nazad čime bih ga samo rasplakala i probudila  :Embarassed:  
i ono što kažeš da dijetetu možeš ugurati jastuk između glave i naslona te baš ne razumijem? možda se djetetu ne da naslanjati  :Smile: 
inače, ja volim svoj tobi

----------


## Luna Rocco

> *Luna*, ne brini, moj kad zaspe i glava mu padne, ja izvučem sjedalicu u ležeći položaj.


Kako to izvedeš?

Od onih 5 položaja, mislim da je u najnižem, ali svejedno je to gotovo skroz okomito. :/

----------


## cherry

hm? meni je to negdje na 45.
možda je stvar u autu, nemam pojma...
ma i nije, mi imamo clio, a baš je njemu ta stražnja klupa ružno nagnuta, tako da kad se nasloniš iza imaš osjećaj da si nagnut prema naprijed

----------


## MobyD

Stvar je u autu... mi smo Tobi koristili u tri različita automobila i niti u jednom položaji nisu bili isti.  Savršeno sjeda u Picasso i ležeći položaj je baš onako kao u jajetu.  U druga dva automobila su ležeći položaji bili skoro okomiti.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Auto je Mazda Premacy.

cherry, kad ćeš imati vremena, jel može slikica kako izgleda nagib kod vas - iz profila?

----------


## Ružica

bok cure, moj skromni prilog raspravi:
-Tobi - prvi kojeg smo kupili se rastavio tamo na savu postolja, pisala sam o tome nekad prije, pa smo ga uspjesno zamijenili, i sad se ovaj novi jaaako malo malecno rastavio tako da ga nemam potrebe mijenjati. Maka (19 mj, 11 kg) opce ne cini sretnim. Neudoban mu je, i cim nije perfektno raspolozen, protestira. Lezeci polozaj je skoro okomit, auto je Mazda 626. 
-romer duo plus isofix mu je puuuno udobniji, pogotovo sto smo kupili onu (zlatom vezenu :Smile: )ljetnu presvlaku(400kn!!), pa ne sjedi na plastici nego na frotiru. Voli u njega sjesti, fino spava, doduse stavljam pod lijevu ili desnu stranu, kak mu vec padne glavica, pelenu sfrkanu u valjak. Lezeci polozaj je puno lezeciji od tobija, auto je mazda 6.

----------


## mimama

i mi smo danas skoro kupili Tobijicu, ali ...nešto me vuklo na forum da još malo istražim. Mm je tužan jer sada misli da opet nešto izmišljam i gunđam i da je moja neodlučnost opet isplivala na površinu, ali što da radim kad želim maksimalnu sigurnost i udobnost.. dakle: gdje ima tih romerica u osijeku? ima li ih uopće??? ili Priori xp da uzmem? upoooomoć!!!!!!!!!!!!


eh,da, nismo mogli doći na pregled as 17.2. da se konzultiramo jer nismo bili u gradu. Kada će biti neki idući?

----------


## miha

> hm? meni je to negdje na 45.
> možda je stvar u autu, nemam pojma...
> ma i nije, mi imamo clio,


kak :? ? 
ja sam baš uspoređivala tobi-cu u frendičinom cliu i roemera u mojoj corsi i nagib je neusporediv!
nagib u cliu je tek nešto malo manji od 90°...

----------


## cherry

ajde, baš ću probati slikati za vikend

----------


## bubimira

ma kak ne ide u poluležeći položaj?
mislim da tip auta ne bi smio igrat ulogu za takve stvari.

meni je to i u corsi i u passatu na 45°
čim zaspi ili ako znam da će spavat stavim ju u taj najniži položaj i nikam joj se glava ne klatari!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Slikat ću ga danas.

----------


## summer

Ajde please, bas me zanima, iako ja vjerujem tvojoj procjeni, a kako vidim, nisi ni sama u njoj.  :/

----------


## miha

a ne znam... možda moja frendica nije montirala sjedalicu dobro...

i još sam jednu zamjerku tobi-ci našla - jaaaaaako je visoka (pogotovo za male aute). i ona mi isto kaže da svaki put kad stavlja malu u nju, ili ju vadi, zvizne joj glavom u krov auta   :Nope:  ...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Evo slikica - to je od 5 položaj najpolegnutiji... :/ 

http://public.fotki.com/Tristana/kal...aca/43036.html

http://public.fotki.com/Tristana/kal...aca/43037.html

http://public.fotki.com/Tristana/kal...aca/43039.html

http://public.fotki.com/Tristana/kal...aca/43041.html

miha, ovaj zadnji problem, na sreću, nemamo. Mazda je fakat visoka.

Moram napomenuti da smo problem s remenjem nekako sredili, uspijemo zategnuti koliko treba i sve je ok...Glavu naslanja, tako da je riješen i problem rupe, trenutno me još muči samo ovo s nagibom - ali sam sve zadovoljnija sjedalicom.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ajde bubimira stavi ti slike da vidim razliku.

----------


## miha

> miha, ovaj zadnji problem, na sreću, nemamo. Mazda je fakat visoka.


ovo je fakat kao pod 90° :shock: ... imam osjećaj da je naš roemer polegnutiji kad je u 'sjedećem' položaju...

a ovo za visinu - da. mislim da tu ipak ima bitne razlike od auta do auta. tobica je prilično glomazna, a clio je manji od premacy-a...

----------


## miha

sad sam pretražila cijeli komp i izgleda da je ovo jedina _fotka_ Rok-a u sjedalici (morat ću se angažirat...)

tek za usporedbu...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Vjerojatno ti se još više čini jer Kaleb nije naslonio glavu...Ako pogledaš donji dio, skužit ćeš da su "leđa" sjedalice (donji dio) dosta odmaknuta i kad se on nasloni, kuži se nagib (budem slikala i kad je skroz okomito, da vidite razliku). Ipak, to je još uvijek prilično okomito.

Baš me zanima kako je kod bubimire, ako i ona stavi sliku.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sad vidim sliku - da, to je skroz druga priča.

----------


## lali

Mi imamo Tobi i više smo nego zadovoljni.Odlično se fiksira i nemamo problema sa nikakvim žuljanjem  niti sa preslabo zategnutim remenima.Ocjena čista desetka!

----------


## bubimira

> Vjerojatno ti se još više čini jer Kaleb nije naslonio glavu...Ako pogledaš donji dio, skužit ćeš da su "leđa" sjedalice (donji dio) dosta odmaknuta i kad se on nasloni, kuži se nagib (budem slikala i kad je skroz okomito, da vidite razliku). Ipak, to je još uvijek prilično okomito.
> 
> Baš me zanima kako je kod bubimire, ako i ona stavi sliku.


pa čuj, sad kad vidim tvoje slike i nije baš neka razlika. sam kaj kad gledaš dijete od napred u tom položaju i nije tako okomit kako se to ovdje čini. 
meni je v stvarno zavaljena u stolac kad ju polegnem. 
al pazi, školjka izgleda da je pod manjim nagibom, al stolac tj. sjedalo unutar školjke je ipak okomitije. ne?

ajd probat ću slikat kad uhvatim vremena pa stavim i ja fotke za kojih 8 dana   :Razz:

----------


## choko

Pa ako su Tobi tako lose...a dosta sam loseg procitala onda mi ne samo da smo dali 1700 kn  za stolicu nego smo dodali jos 300 kn na posebno limitirano safari izdanje  :Cekam:  
http://www.babycare.nl/popup_image.php?pID=765

Jos smo maleni za "safari"...ali tu je to i  nadamo se dobrim rezultatima.
Bilo bi ok da sA svi nezadovoljni tobi stolicama okupe i uloze jednu veliku reklamaciju ili upozorenje  ako je tako lose...pa da vise nema onih koji padaju na izgled.

----------


## summer

Pa ja ne mislim da su Tobi lose.
Ali ocigledno ima stvari kojima neki korisnici nisu zadovoljni (remenje, nagib). A nekima je sve super.
Dakle, svodi se na ono, probaj i odluci.

(Posto sam se dvoumila izmedju Tobija i Roemer Kinga, meni osobno je ovo bilo dovoljno da King prevagne).

----------


## Luna Rocco

Evo, ja sam sve zadovoljnija Tobijem. :D

----------


## hildegard

Mi smo jako zadovoljni Tobijem, zategnemo koliko ide, Jakob nikad ne gunđa, jedini broblem zna biti remenje koje se ne zategne podjednako. Onda izvlačim do kraja van, malo se pomučim ali uspijemo nekako. Sve ostalo mi je super. 
Jako ju je lako montirati, ne popusti mjesecima...

----------


## choko

A drago mi je za cuti  da ste sada zadovoljni.Mi jos malo i u svoju Tobi...a do onda citamo vase komentare.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Pripremi se na malo živciranja s remenima, ali kad ih prokužiš onda se stvar bitno pojednostavni.

Glavoklatarenje ćemo riješiti s onim jastukom u obliku slova C.

Pustilo me razočaranje i sad joj se opet divim jer je stvarno savršeno lijepa. A i istina je da ima dobre ocjene. Ima Nika pravo, ja koji put pretjerano dramim na prvu loptu.  :Embarassed:

----------


## summer

Ne bih ja to nazvala dramljenjem - od slicne boljke patim i ja. Kad se necemu radujem, a to slovi kao kvalitetno i skupo, kupim to, posteno i platim, onda me sve manje od savrsenstva deprimira. Ali brzo me to prodje.   :Smile:  
Drago mi je da ste zadovoljni.

----------

